# dsl headache



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

dont know how to start explaining this but over the last few weeks ive been having frequent dsl disconnects. broadband light stays solid green, service light just goes away. spent hours every few days on the phone with att support. they say my wires and jack are good since the broadband signal stays solid. they have done test after test, ive replaced the jack anyway, replaced ethernet cables, done multiple hard resets of each modem ive had, which now im on att's 3rd netgear 7550 wireless n gateway. all 3 have the issues. ive tried the netgear n600 and the actiontec dsl 300 gateway. all have same problem. so, it has got to be on att's side. they claim its their network issue but no one seems to know how to fix it. 

has anyone here had this issue? on the modem the service light just goes off and doesnt turn red. usually i have to power cycle the modem to connect again but sometimes it connects right back. i havent added anything new that i havent had before so i doubt it could be any phones, tv, lights...etc as att tech suggested a few weeks ago. i do have a splitter so i dont need any phone filters. direct dsl line to a single jack.

when i go into the log it says fatal11 deauthenticated due to local deauth request

when i do a test it passes but fails IP each time.

any thoughts as to what is going on? i have windows 7 64bit, att dsl 6.0, their netgear 7550 modem


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Not surprised...I had that same problem with AT&T years ago. One time it was after a problem with the land line...they had to return as at the box they failed to reconnect the DSL lol. Try going over to DSLreports.com they have an ATT forum there


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not up to speed on the correct terminology, but it sounds as though your branch feed is overloaded. Too many DSL customers on a single neighborhood feed will exhibit such behavior.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

according to the technician that came out today there were 2 major alarms at the dslam and i was on one of the bad ports. he switched me around and now things are back to normal and i once again have stable dsl. out of 5yrs this is the first time ive had this kind of trouble. he worked for a good 2 hours but finally got it fixed...*for now anyways*

im glad i dont have to switch to cable. our local cable company is very expensive (unless you bundle everything) compared to att, and has such a horrible reputation as far as reliability goes. 

some good came of all this. after about 2 weeks of dsl troubles and no help whatsoever i started to port my number and sadly move services to the cable company. att retention called me and offered me a sweet deal for 1yr if i stayed with them. only way i would accept is if they fixed my dsl. 2 days later it seems to be fixed and im saving about $700 a year. 

thanks for the replies...


----------

